# What to talk about with a classical musician?



## Stedek97 (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm dating a cellist. She's traveling a lot for rehearsals, competitions and concerts to different countries. 
What should I be aware of when dating a cellist? 
What are things that we could talk about ? 
I'm in science and don't know much about music. She skipped high school for music, so doesn't know much about science.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd ask her about the cello music she especially likes, and for some ideas on what to listen to. Then you can check the music out (it's probably on YouTube) and ask her to help you understand it better, maybe.

Or, you could simply ask, "Is it true that Mrs. Bach wrote those cello suites?"


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Seems that sound is a scientific field and it is what she is making with her cello. So there ought to be a musical-scientific connection. Perhaps she will be interested in learning how the sound of her instrument gets to the ears of the listener in the concert hall. Then you can go deeper and talk about recording technology and even radio broadcast.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm sure that if you got her started talking about violinists, brass players and (especially) conductors, she would have a lot to say!!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Under no circumstances shall you mention that appalling comment / joke said by conductor Thomas Beecham. 

My girlfriend once sat down and took some notes while asking me about classical music. She knows virtually nothing, and I've dragged her to a few concerts over the years. She was trying to find out about me, what I like and something about classical music. Just taking an interest will be great. Ask about repertoire, past and future. Her stresses and worries. Her likes and passions. Her physical ailments, there are always some. Listen to her speak and perform.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Having had some direct experience with that specific situation (a loooong time ago), while you should be interested in the music, her career etc., (just as with any person's career and interest), don't focus on it. The key is getting to know all about the person just as I would hope she wants to do with you ... and if she doesn't, then time to move on.


----------



## rodrigaj (Dec 11, 2016)

Why is this any different than two people who have dissimilar professions?

There are so many things that attract (or repel) one person to the next.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Show an interest in her, her music, listen to it. 

Music is physics, as Pythagoras figured out, especially tuning. His Theory of Fifths is common ground for music and science. If she's a sheet reader she might not know much about music theory, but either way, take some time to understand it before you bring it up, and you might have a convo. 

OTOH, she might just say "Pythagoras is old school and we don't tune by fifths anymore" so make sure you understand modern tuning as well. It's a tradeoff between perfect fifths and perfect octaves.


----------

